# FIFA 10 can't play



## kinpeetz

Hey guys, 
I completed installation of FIFA 10 on my DELL XPS M1530 laptop and successfully played it when i was running Win Vista Business.

The trouble is i did a clean install of Win 7 Enterprise, & now after succesfully installing the same game, using the same copy i had as before, it gives me some Spanish kind of error message ''FIFA 10 necesita aceleracion grafica de hardware.''

I believe this is to do with the acceleration graphics hardware....no other video games can play.
I have set different hardware acceleration points in control panel to no avail.

The full description of my Lap top are below;
Operating System: Windows 7 Enterprise 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: XPS M1530 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A12
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 1036MB used, 3056MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
Manufacturer: (Standard display types)
Chip type: NVIDIA
DAC type: 8 bit
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0427&SUBSYS_022E1028&REV_A1
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic Non-PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: 
Monitor Id: 
Native Mode: 
Output Type: 
Driver Name: vga
Driver File Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Version: 6.1.7600.16385
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Model: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/14/2009 02:25:51, 10752 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4767-11CF-9933-9E3F0FC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0427
SubSys ID: 0x022E1028
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Driver Strong Name: Unknown
Rank Of Driver: Unknown
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
D3D9 Overlay: n/a
DXVA-HD: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
Numerous re-installations have failed, i have changed anti-virus from updated McAfee to updated AVG, & i run updates everyday, my firewall settings are okay.
Is there something am missing? I will b very glad to get feed back! \

Rgds,
Kinpeetz


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Your dxdiag report is saying that you haven't installed the graphics driver.


> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
> Driver Name: vga


After you install a new operating system, you need to install the latest motherboard chipset and graphics drivers, then reboot and try the game again.


----------



## aaron07

You have all the required configuration of graphic card and ram.
Assuming that nvidia graphic driver is already installed, try running it in compatibility with windows 7. it should work.
i have windows 8 and i tried running the game and it dint work. but then i ran the game in compatibility with windows 7 and it works like a charm.
I'm running it on Acer aspire 5830TG; intel core i5; 2.3GHz; 2gb ram; 1 gb nvidia geforce 540M cuda graphics.
if you need the latest nvidia driver for your laptop, go to Visual Computing Leadership from NVIDIA and download the required driver for your laptop.
cheers! :thumb:


----------

